# Poopy update



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I hope that everyone is doing well! I've read some messages here that have made me so sad. I guess I'll be an over protective pigeon mom now. I'm so sorry for all of you who have lost a pigeon or who have sick pigeons. 

After living with Poopy for six months, I never in a million years expected him to become the bird he is today. I knew that he wanted to get close to me, but I didn't think he would ever find the courage. I was wrong. We've been "talking" to one another for months. He loves verbal communication. A few weeks ago, he decided that he was ready to make physical contact and landed on my head. I thought that we would take "baby steps," but we've taken "giant steps." Poopy has become so attached to me. I can't keep him off me. He scolds me when I make him get off of me. He cleans my ears and eyes and "fixes" my hair. He kisses me all the time. If I look at him and give him the kissy sign with my lips, he'll kiss me. Poopy found us, so it just never ceases to amaze me that I could have such a bond with a BIRD!!! It is the most amazing thing. I have cats and dogs, but the relationship I have with Poopy is something that amazes me. I have a bunch of "Poopy Scarfs" and "Poopy Shirts." He will always be a pooper! He's starting to let me pet him, but he's still a little reluctant to let me hold him. He pecks my hands very hard, but I can scratch between his wings every now and then. I'm sure that I'll be able to scratch him and hold him soon and then I might consider the pigeon diapers. He's so much work, but he is so completely worth it. I will never look at a pigeon the same again. 

I do have a question. Poopy is now so affectionate and needy that I think a mate really would make him happy. I still don't know whether Poopy is a male or female, but he hasn't laid eggs and he seems to do a mating "dance," so I suspect he's a male. He coos at me and twitches and fans his tail. He also chortles a lot. Since it is really impossible for me to introduce Poopy to possible mates, I'm considering ordering a female companion for him. I love animals so much and I'm a bit concerned about having a pigeon sent via mail. I would very much appreciate your opinions on ordering pigeons through the mail. If anyone knows of a pigeon breeder in the Atlanta, Georgia area or a female orphan pigeon in the area, I would appreciate contact information.

If it weren't for all of you, Poopy would probably have been hawk food. We've had reports of large birds (we think hawks) catching squirrels and other small animals. I never considered having a bird for a pet, much less a pigeon! I can live with people sneering at me for having a pigeon as a pet. He has changed my life!

I'm not home during the days, so I think a companion would help Poopy. I do wonder if a companion might upset him though, since he might think the bird is competing for my attention.

I hope I don't sound too nuts here. I just love Poopy and I want him to be as happy as he can be in a small room. Thank you all for helping me keep him healthy and happy. You are the greatest group of people I could ever have hoped to meet. Thanks to Poopy, I discovered a world that I never would have known, which includes all of you. I love "pigeon people"!

I've attached some pictures of Poopy. I recently put a television in his office and he loves it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When you say you put a television in his office, is he a "corporate" or "entreprenurial" pigeon? Of course, with his own television, he might degrade to a "couch pigeon"!

Our first pigeon (Pidgey) was something like that. She loved landing on Lin's head more than mine because there was a lot more to hang onto. With me, she had to learn to ride the shoulder. But she's a feral pigeon and Poopy looks like a homer and weighs more. I don't know how they can work their way into your heart like that but they sure can.

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, Pidgey, I wish he were an entreprenurial pigeon!! I don't think he'll ever become a couch pigeon though. He's way too active.

I do have a lot of hair and Poopy loves to "style" it. I don't even think about it until my husband makes a comment. I'll look in the mirror and see that my hair is in the bird nest style. Very chic! He'll even poke his beak under my scarf to style my hair!

Poopy is definitely a homer (i.e. FAT bird) and he loves to sit on my shoulder, as well as my head. He likes sitting on my arm just above my elbow, so he can stare at me. I wonder if I should cut back on his food intake. I'm a vegetarian and he loves eating my stir fried vegetables and soy meat.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poopy is such a great pet, and very handsome too.
Thanks for the pics. 
How funny that he loves styling your hair LOL.
Looking forward to more stories and pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful pigeon Poopy is. The name doesn't suit him at all! 

But I know first hand why you named him that!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you all for the Poopy compliments! I think he's beautiful, but I love him so much as a pigeon that I don't always see his outer beauty. So, do you guys think he needs a mate, since he's so affectionate? He's almost a full time job as it is, but I want him to be as happy as possible. If a mate won't make him any happier, I don't really see the point in getting him one. He just alone for so many hours during the day. When he hears my voice outside his office, he gets so excited that he starts cooing for me. I just think he might spend too much time alone. I wish I could take him to work.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sure he would love a mate. You have to consider one thing though. If he gets busy courting and spending time with his mate he might not have much time for you anymore, at least in the beginning.
My most playful and funny Oliver just got married recently and ever since he ignores me, doesn't care to play or give me any attention. It might take a while until he gets over his honeymoon bliss. That's ok with me, he is still my baby.

Reti


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, Reti (I think), That's almost what I was hoping not to hear. I'm kidding though. If Oliver loves his new bride, then I know that Poopy would also love a mate. He's such a physical bird. I will find him a mate. All I really want is for him to be as happy as possible. Instinct tells me that a mate would make him totally happy. Now I have to find a mate! 

Can anyone help me here? I live in Atlanta, Georgia and I would like to find a local mate. If I have to look elsewhere, I need to know a seller who loves birds and transports them as humanely as possible. 

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Teresa,*

Your Poopy reminds me so much of Mr. Squeaks, who is also a Blue Bar Homing Pigeon.

I don't have a mate for him because I live in a 1-bdrm with 4 cats. Squeaks also can't fly due to partial wing amputation. He considers me his mate and now that I'm on "permanent vacation," he gets lots of time out running around ruling his territory and chasing any cat who enters (which is ALL of them and ANY place he's sitting or standing!)

When I worked full time, he stayed in his cage and was able to see out the window and around the apartment. When arriving home, he would get "out" time. Seemed to work just fine.

Of course, all situations are different and since you have the room and Poopy flies, I'm sure he would like a mate. 

At this point, Squeaks is one spoiled bird and receives LOTS of attention!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a handsome bird Poopy is! I suspect any girlie pigeon will just about swoon at first sight  

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*You are right!*

Hi TeresaL~

That was a very nice post you made. You have a very nice looking blue bar.
I too as you, will never be the same as I was over two years ago. Once a pigeon enters your life...things change.

You mentioned that you read many sad posts and I can only assume that you read "Tooter is missing in action"

The very next day after I lost him I told my self,"never again" .

Well needless to say that did not happen no matter how hard I fought the urge. Two weeks after my loss of Tooter, I called the humane society and asked them to put me on their list in case someone finds Tooter, OR ANY pigeon that may come their way.

A bit later, another member,Feralpigeon offered me a special pigeon, known to many here in the forum from a Fall seaside rescue as Beaksley, and there is a second California pigeon in the works as I post!

Yes, it is easy to get addicted to them. They are very special creatures and the humans that don't know them, are missing out on a lot. 

In closure, may I say,"never say never!"


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Teresal, here is an adea that may help. Go to your local pet store and ask someone there if there is anyone in the area who raises pigeons, contact that person and talk to them about adopting one of their baby pigeons who is already on seeds but young enough that you could also bond with, and could get use to your bird. Baby pigeons bond very well to other birds and people. Pesto my bird is pathedicly affectionate to me and loves to coo, and cuddle in my neck she is so sweet... I found her when she was about 5 days old. She is now 10 years old and still loves to bond with me... just an adea anyways. Good Luck


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

what a beautiful bird


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TeresaL said:


> Thanks, Reti (I think), That's almost what I was hoping not to hear. I'm kidding though. If Oliver loves his new bride, then I know that Poopy would also love a mate. He's such a physical bird. I will find him a mate. All I really want is for him to be as happy as possible. Instinct tells me that a mate would make him totally happy. Now I have to find a mate!
> 
> Can anyone help me here? I live in Atlanta, Georgia and I would like to find a local mate. If I have to look elsewhere, I need to know a seller who loves birds and transports them as humanely as possible.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!


Try this link. It's a link to a big racing club in your area. You could contact some of the members and see if someone would be willing to give you a young bird. The only problem is, if it's old enough for them to know whether it's a hen or cock, then it's probably not going to be very tame. I think with some work on your part, that could be accomplished though. And if it's a true young bird, unless it's a sex linked mating, you could wind up with another cock. Just a word of caution, these guys RACE their birds and you might run into some one that thinks you are completely nuts.....LOL. But if you explain what you want and why you want it, you might get lucky. 


http://www.garpc.org/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Teresa - Poopy is a really handsome pij. He probably would love a companion. There is a member "anarrowescape" whose name is Robert who may be able to give you some info about how to get another bird. I believe he lives in the Atlanta area since he mentioned taking one of his birds to a vet in Atlanta. You may be able to PM him for advice.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Teresa, 

I'm just getting to read this thread now but Poopy looks FANTASTIC!!!! He's a gorgeous and very healthy looking bird Like Reti mentioned, if you do get him a mate, he will likely lose interest in you as this is just the way things go. 

He does sound like a male pigeon but try placing him in front of a mirror and watch his reaction. Male pigeons will often start vocalizing very much at their reflection, sometimes even trying to peck at themselves. Females tend to not do much in front of a mirror and hardly take notice of their reflection.

Now getting back to getting him a mate, this would be entirely up to you and what you feel is best for him. We have many members here who have single birds and they do quite well. I think it would depend greatly on how much time you are able to spend with a single bird though. If you do end up getting Poopy a mate, then you will have to consider that there will be eggs coming, LOTS OF EGGS!  They will spend their time courting, mating, nest building and wanting to raise babies. If you are ok with that idea, then there is no worries but you will have to practice pigeon birth control. This just means replacing freshly layed eggs with dummy eggs each time. 

Good luck with whatever you decide and I'm sure that someone here will be able to put in you in contact with somebody to acquire another bird if that is what you want


----------

